# book on organic beekeeping



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got it on preorder already


----------



## TigerLily (Apr 11, 2007)

Another book to add to my growing collection!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Could you guys do a mini-review with comparisons to other favorite books when your orders come in? While an avid reader, my book budget and shelf space is limited...


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Modesty prevents me... oh what the heck. The Barefoot Beekeeper is all about 'organic' beekeeping. Available as a download or printed from a certain site that I cannot mention....


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

oh come on buckbee.... share share share.....


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*The Barefoot Beekeeper*

Oh, OK then - http://www.lulu.com/browse/search.p...hFamily=0&fSubmitSearch.x=0&fSubmitSearch.y=0


----------

